
Save Internet Freedom: Support the Open Technology Fund - pabs3
https://saveinternetfreedom.tech/
======
tptacek
While you're voting this up, consider that for years people have sniped at
privacy tools, most notably Signal, for accepting OTF grants, claiming that
doing so compromised them, or even indicated collusion with the USG. That was
always, bluntly, a horseshit argument, and OTF is probably an unalloyed good
thing. But, still.

~~~
loup-vaillant
As a European, _and_ a beneficiary of an OTF grant, I concur: they are up-
front about what they want, and my interaction with them didn't even hint at a
hidden agenda.

I would hate to see them go.

------
ejz
Signed!

